# Snake seized in police raid



## News Bot (Jun 2, 2011)

A SNAKE, fireworks, drugs and a firearm have been seized during a police raid in Sydney's south.












*Published On:* 02-Jun-11 07:26 AM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## varanus (Jun 2, 2011)

> A JUNGLE python has been seized, along with an improvised explosive, in a raid on an alleged bikie gang house in western Sydney.



Read more: 'Bikie gang' raid yields a jungle python, explosive device, drugs, a firearm and ammo | News.com.au


----------



## fugawi (Jun 2, 2011)

I wonder what they do with the python?


----------



## Scag (Jun 2, 2011)

Would they still seize it and hold it if its on a licence. Bikies love there snakes. wonder why? Somewhat quick tax free dollars (well used to be)?


----------



## -Peter (Jun 2, 2011)

They get a handler in to remove it. It is then held as evidence if required or goes into the hobby. If its licensed its not removed.


----------



## Bez84 (Jun 2, 2011)

It will probably end up in a ballot like all the other snakes taken in raids...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

Scag said:


> Would they still seize it and hold it if its on a licence. Bikies love there snakes. wonder why? Somewhat quick tax free dollars (well used to be)?


 
I dont think that its so much that bikers like snakes more than any one else, just that it makes a headline so it makes it into news. whereas if an every day jo got raided and had an illegal snake its not as big news.


----------



## Bez84 (Jun 2, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> I dont think that its so much that bikers like snakes more than any one else, just that it makes a headline so it makes it into news. whereas if an every day jo got raided and had an illegal snake its not as big news.



Yeah you never see a head line saying "Bikers raided.. police found drugs, bombs, guns and a cat!"


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

bez84 said:


> yeah you never see a head line saying "bikers raided.. Police found drugs, bombs, guns and a cat!"


 
lol. because the majority see bikers and snakes as something fearful it makes the headline.


----------



## Nighthawk (Jun 2, 2011)

Bez84 said:


> Yeah you never see a head line saying "Bikers raided.. police found drugs, bombs, guns and a cat!"



It would if it was about to be fed to the snake...


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jun 2, 2011)

-Peter said:


> They get a handler in to remove it. It is then held as evidence if required or goes into the hobby. If its licensed its not removed.



Unless they can prove it is from the proceeds of criminal activities, not so easy I am sure.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounds like a terrific party house :lol:


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 2, 2011)

Jackrabbit said:


> Unless they can prove it is from the proceeds of criminal activities, not so easy I am sure.



C,mon who are trying to kid,criminal activities..Why does alot of people think Bikies associate with criminals..Alot of people have illegal-unlicensed reptiles but when they get caught its hardly a headline in the paper,it just sounds better when they say Bikies with illegal snake,not to mention the bomb..


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 2, 2011)

Lol at the "Bomb" it was probably a fire cracker


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 2, 2011)

They weren't Arabian camel bikies, were they?


----------



## daveandem2011 (Jun 23, 2011)

bez84 said:


> yeah you never see a head line saying "bikers raided.. Police found drugs, bombs, guns and a cat!"



lmfao


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jun 23, 2011)

those bikies i duno !!! blame those guys its always them !!! 

mind you you should have seen my headline when they came a knocking

id post it up here but some mite not like it


----------



## Rob1165 (Jun 23, 2011)

Bez84 said:


> Yeah you never see a head line saying "Bikers raided.. police found drugs, bombs, guns and a cat!"



That's because the evil criminal mastermind always manages to escape with his cat to plot his next evil plan for the sequel.


----------



## killimike (Jun 23, 2011)

I reckon the bikies are responsible for all this global warming...


----------



## dadaman (Jun 24, 2011)

This has to be the funnest thread going at the moment. Was that a frozen cat or a live cat that was about to get feed to the snake?


----------



## Matthew13 (Jun 24, 2011)

bikes and there snakes there an evil bunch


----------



## Nighthawk (Jun 24, 2011)

dadaman said:


> This has to be the funnest thread going at the moment. Was that a frozen cat or a live cat that was about to get feed to the snake?



The cat they busted the bikies with. Insert form here (in your mind lol)


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 27, 2011)

Bez84 said:


> Yeah you never see a head line saying "Bikers raided.. police found drugs, bombs, guns and a cat!"


Or a headline saying "Bikers raided.. police found drugs, bombs, guns and a giraffe!"


----------

